# Co Operative Shoe and boot factory, Leicester



## UrbanX (Dec 11, 2011)

So this was the first stop on our Leicester roadtrip. 
I’d set off at Silly O clock from Cambridgeshire to meet Priority 7, Alex76, and James in Kettering. None of whom I’d ever met before, but I knew of their work and was keen to meet them. Right move, 3 top guys. So, I’d definitely encourage meeting new explorers from ‘the internet’ as long as you take all the common sense precautions. 
As we left Kettering it was still pitch black, and I could just see the red glow of the rear of the car in front, reflected through the rain droplets pounding the windscreen. 

Luckily as we arrived, dawn broke, and the clouds stopped leaking, and became moody. 






Doesn’t take a genius to work out what they did here, or when it was built… 






The building was granted Grade: II listed status on 15 February 1994, and a good job too. 
There is some info on the web if you’re interested enough to look for it. Using “English Heritage Building ID: 432493” and looking at these might start you off:
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-432493-wheatsheaf-works-the-co-operative-boot-a
http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=66568





This was allegedly taken in 1995, but I’m not so sure…






The site is currently slap bang in in the middle of a building site. It’s pretty well boarded, but access is still possible if you are prepared to think outside the box. 




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well it was worth the wait mate love the shots and good fun day meeting you all...


----------



## King Al (Dec 11, 2011)

Great pics as always UX


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 11, 2011)

King Al said:


> Great pics as always UX


Echo that. Fabulous building. Love the twirly ironwork gates.


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good pics,thats a grand looking building.


----------



## KingRat (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful building.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good to see that bit is still accessible. 1995 sounds about right for that photo, by that time of course the co-op had changed the name to shoefayre.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 12, 2011)

Cheers for the info (your site is fab btw!). I did see a really funky shoefayre sign, can't remember if I photographed it! Only one wing was open at time of visiting, but with all the building work it might be worth keeping an eye on!


----------



## RichardH (Dec 12, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Echo that. Fabulous building. Love the twirly ironwork gates.



Me too. Hope they are repurposed and not just sold for scrap.

I could do with co-operative shoes myself. I'm breaking in a new pair of nice leather shoes, and they're crippling me.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like you guys has a cracking day
Some great pic's of the place 

SK


----------



## pumice (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea, there were some lovely shots in this report! Great stuff! I think I need to meet up with a few explorers off of here! This hobby is running away with me and I am running out of people to blag to come with me!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Pumice do you have any reports up yet? It makes other explorers see what sort of sites you like, and your level of commitment etc. Your not far from me at all, and I'm always up for meeting other explorers! There are tons and tons of sites in south Essex too!


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 15, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Pumice do you have any reports up yet? It makes other explorers see what sort of sites you like, and your level of commitment etc. Your not far from me at all, and I'm always up for meeting other explorers! There are tons and tons of sites in south Essex too!



[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20800[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20787[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20159[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20136[/ame]

SK


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Aahhh, well I'm def not inviting you now, you make my pics look bad! 
Seriously tho anything that you see in south Essex / herts would have been done by Nelly / SK, and they're good people to have with you on an explore. If you can travel further north, I explore at least every other weekend, there's always peole up for it!


----------



## pumice (Dec 16, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Aahhh, well I'm def not inviting you now, you make my pics look bad!
> Seriously tho anything that you see in south Essex / herts would have been done by Nelly / SK, and they're good people to have with you on an explore. If you can travel further north, I explore at least every other weekend, there's always peole up for it!



Ha ha, you`ve got some good stuff up too though mate. I am definately up for heading up north in the new year and am very commited! Only been doing this since September and I can`t get enough! Let me know when you intend to head somewhere and I will see how my work rota is. Wicked, look forward to it and I will get in touch with Nelly and SK. SK seems to go everywhere, I have seen some of his reports and that buisness with the police/dogs was fantastic!


----------

